# 1976 Ruger



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*1973 Ruger*

:smt022 Went to look at a M-15 S&W last night and before I got there it was sold. The guy brought out a couple of Rugers and I gave him $200 for this old Security-Six. The gun was filty and I don't beleive it had been cleaned since 1973 when it was new. Some one has taken steel wool to it and it's a mess. It does lock up tight on all cylinders and the forcing cone looks good. Barrels not shot out of it so it should be OK. I'll use it for plinking and a car gun.:smt1099


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice. How does it shoot?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Haven't had a chance to shoot it yet but I hope to tomorrow.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

And one other thing:

If you end up not liking it, you can give it to me. Since I'm nice I'll give you half what you paid for it.:smt023


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I've had a Security Six for over 25 years and it is a reliable, well made revolver. I have not seen one without an adjustable rear sight, could yours be a Service Six?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*1976 Security-Six.*



hberttmank said:


> I've had a Security Six for over 25 years and it is a reliable, well made revolver. I have not seen one without an adjustable rear sight, could yours be a Serice-Six??


Hello Hberttmank. It has Security-Six stamped right in the side plate and the serial number is correct for the model.
When I got it home I checked it out on the Ruger site and even got a copy of the manual. You can check out your Rugers at this site:
http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/PS-SerialNumberHistory.html
:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*????*

 I have had 3 different gentleman tell me that this is a Service-Six and not a Security-Six:smt102 I took this sorry photo of the side plate and I think you can tell it says Security-Six.:?: Can anybody shed any light on this?  Thanks to all who try.:smt1099


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Baldy, you could have a rare gun there. I checked my Gun Traders Guide and the Blue Book and both make no mention of a fixed sight Security Six. You might ask over at http://www.rugerforum.com/
Lots of guys over there that know more about Rugers than me. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Hberttmank. Here's the best I could do for a picture of it.









Here's a better picture of the side of the frame.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Ruger info*

Baldy,

Go to www.rugerforum.com for some really detailed info about your gun.

Bob Wright


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

*Security Six*

One other thing you should look for is the stamping [made in the 200th year of liberty] on the gun. All Rugers made in '76 have this stamping and is usually worth a little more.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Figured it out...*

:smt017 We got it all straight. A gentleman with the handle of Weaselmeatgravy who collects these old Rugers got me on the right path. He's over on the Ruger site (Thanks Bob) and he knows all about them. When Ruger first came out with this model they were all marked Security-Six Then about 1974 they changed the name on the fixed sight revolver to Police Service-Six. From that point on the fix sight model has been the Service-Six. Mine is the rarer of the bunch because the frame is still a square butt. The frame was grounded off a little to make a round butt also. Most all of the Police Service-Sixs where .38s. Service-Sixs could be both .38/.357 and of corse the S-S was a .38/.357. Yep! Mr.Fox the 1976 model is worth a little more. 

Here's a sample of both models as I went back and bought the other one he had also. Both were made in 1973 or 1974.


----------

